# Felt + steel for 2012?



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

Just saw some posts on a blog/bike radar about the new lineup from felt... which includes a steel framed bike with campy components? Nice!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

BS87 said:


> Just saw some posts on a blog/bike radar about the new lineup from felt... which includes a steel framed bike with campy components? Nice!


Yup. Columbus custom chrome moly tubing, BB30, integrated head tube, Campy Athena 11s components. F-series geo.

-SD


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

Really? I saw the steel road bike and was intrigued. I didn't even notice the campy. lol.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

SuperDave, Felt should have more bikes with Campy on it. I would LOVE a F5 with VeLoce!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

thebikingcello said:


> SuperDave, Felt should have more bikes with Campy on it. I would LOVE a F5 with VeLoce!



Jake, we offer the FC frame for consumers just like you that want to create their own specced bicycle.

Enjoy,

-sD


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

this is true.... I still want to see more bikes with campy on them tho. lol


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

very sharp bike!


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Ahhhh just when i thought i had enough bikes!!!! Another one i want comes out!!!:crazy:


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

jcgill said:


> Ahhhh just when i thought i had enough bikes!!!! Another one i want comes out!!!:crazy:


I'm with you. What an amazing looking bike.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope my shop(my work) gets one for display... I doubt we would sell one tho, since we have a custom steel guy. I still hope we get one lol


----------



## sheller73 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mmmmm.... Steel!!! Any thoughts of SS??


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

thebikingcello said:


> I hope my shop(my work) gets one for display... I doubt we would sell one tho, since we have a custom steel guy. I still hope we get one lol


Uh, production steel is much more affordable.


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Price? PLEASE be affordable........


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

zach.scofield said:


> Price? PLEASE be affordable........


Affordable is a relative thing, of course. I memory serves, it's $2999 with Campy Athena. It actually reminds me a lot Platypius' Cyfac steel (Opening A Bike Shop :: v.2, up in Teh Lounge). Except, of course, it's not orange. But he built his up with polished Athena. Very nice retro look. And Felt's take on that goes with the custom-look touch of a frame colored stem...looks like the one, design wise, on my '83 Trek, but I think functionally, it is modern. The term escapes me!


----------

